# Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

oder besser gesagt catch und release nun auch in der schweiz verboten.........


so nun ist es auch in der schweiz so weit - die revision des neuen tierschutzgesetzes steht an.


am 1 september 2008 tritt in der schweiz die neue tierschutzverordnung in kraft und enthält nun auch einige änderungen in bezug auf die fischerei.

die grundlegendste änderung betrifft nun das catch and release welches ab diesem zeitpunkt auf eidgenössischer ebene verboten wird.

_In der Fischerei wird insbesondere das Angeln mit der Absicht, die Fische wieder frei zu lassen (catch and release), untersagt._


In deutschland gibt es bis heute sehr viele gegner dieser neuen gesetzgebung - und auch in der schweiz wird es einige geben die sich über dieses sogenannte bessere gesetz mit sicherheit hinwegsetzen werden. (darunter zähle ich auch mich)

Ich verstehe nicht wie ein schlechtes beispiel so schule machen kann das es auch in anderen ländern übernommen wird?


mich würde nun auch eure meinung dazu interessieren.


viele grüsse 


wolf


----------



## Zanderlui (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

das das jetz ausdrücklich verboten ist fische zurückzusetzen ist doch ganz normal.denn wenn viele nur aus spaß fische angeln und sie dann wieder zurück setzen empfinden leute die dort keine ahnung von haben dieses anders als angler und denken man quält den fisch dabei.wenn aber nicht soviele darüber reden würden ich setze meine fänge wieder zurück und dies und das hätten wir dieses problem auch nicht!!!was soll man denn machen wenn man beim angeln is und ein der fisch aus der hand rutscht!wenn das alle machen würden wäre es kein problem wenn sie dann nicht noch publik machen würden ich habe heute fünf fische als beispiel gefangen und wieder rein geworfen weil ich ja gar keinen essen wollte verstehe ich die reaktion der gesetzes hüter voll und ganz!!!


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Wie sieht es in deutschland eigentlich aus wenn man dabei erwischt wird wie einem der fisch "wieder ins wasser fällt"

was kann einem im schlimmsten fall erwarten?


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Wen es nachgewiesen werden kann dan ist mit einer Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei und saftiger Geldstrafe zu rechnen, so 700€.


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

#q


gibt es dokumentierte fälle in deutschland wo jemand für ein solches "fehlbares handeln" verurteilt wurde?


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Ich persönlich kenne einen Angler der wegen so was wirklich vor Gericht gezerrt wurde und nach langen hin und her das Verfahren wegen mangels an Beweisen eingestellt wurde. 

Es fehlt in den meisten Fällen die Möglichkeit des Nachweises, ein Fisch kann immer noch entgleiten.

Zur Strafe haben die dem besagten Angler wegen einer Lappalie 500 € aufgedrückt, das konnten die nachweisen.

Wie bereits erwähnt: weniger darüber reden und lamentieren, dan gehen auch die Naturschützer nicht auf die Barrikaden, da denen jegliches Futter für Streitigkeiten fehlt.


Letzten Endes muß jeder für sich entscheiden was er mit dem Fang macht, jeder sollte sich genauestens überlegen was er macht, vor allem wer da noch evtl. zusieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Wo ist das Problem:


> In der Fischerei wird insbesondere das Angeln mit der Absicht, die Fische wieder frei zu lassen (catch and release), untersagt


.
Ich hab ja nicht die Absicht zu angeln um Fische freizulassen, sondern um sie zu verwerten - aber ich MUSS ja sogar die freilassen, die ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann/darf (untermaßig, Schonzeit, zu groß, zu klein etc..)


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

ich finde es aber nicht richtig das man eine strafbare handlung begeht obwohl man fische die für den verzehr nicht mehr geeignet sind oder laichfische zurügsetzt.....

man begeht in diesem sinn eine strafbare handlung.


als kompromiss währe hier zu sagen das man eventuell nicht nur ein schon mindestmass festlegt sondern auch ein schonhöchstmass


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

das thomas ist jetzt natürlich auslegungssache - wie genau lautet dabei der artikel in eurer tierschutzverordnung


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Gibt es aber in D so gut wie keines, zumal man nicht vergessen darf dass, das obere Maß auch noch vom Gewässer abhängt, besonders bei Weißfisch. 

Es gibt hier in der Nähe einen Verein der das für sich so geregelt hat, eines Tages hatten die einen neuen Angler dabei, der ist Anwalt, der hat die mal ganz exakt aufgeklärt was Sache ist... nunja das obere Maß wurde sofort aus der Satzung gestrichen.


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Der genue wortlaut im neuen deutschen tierschutzgesetz nach art. 23a lautet:

das angeln mit der absicht, die fische wieder freizulassen.


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

tja denni - es ist dann leider die gesetzgebung und die stehen leider über den vereinsregeln obwohl sie gut gemeint sind und eigentlich schule machen sollten...


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



sorgiew schrieb:


> Der genue wortlaut im neuen deutschen tierschutzgesetz nach art. 23a lautet:
> 
> das angeln mit der absicht, die fische wieder freizulassen.



Eben da hapert es ja schon, wen man bei dem dem man auf die Pelle rücken will kein Instrument gemäß Gewässerordnung finden dan ist man ja schon fast überführt.

Also:

1-Landehilfe
2-Maßband
3-Hakenlöser
4-Prügel
5-Messer

Per se dabei haben, auch wen 4+5 eher selten eingesetzt werden.


----------



## rob (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

eines der dümmsten gesetze überhaupt.punkt


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

also so genau ist es in der schwiz noch nicht erläutert aber ich bin schon mal gespannt was sich da noch so alles tut - die verordnung tritt erst bei 1. september 08 in kraft.


bin schon mal gespannt wie weit das feedback hier noch gehen wird......


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

jepp rob das stimmt und da lobe ich mir nun noch österreich - und das ich österreicher bin !!!!!!! (obwohl die frage ist wie lange es dauert bis österreich mitzieht)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Verweise bei solchen Diskussionen immer gerne auf folgenden rechtswissenschaftlichen Aufsatz von Kai Jendrusch zu dem Thema in Deutschland, dort ist alles relevante zu finden (hier unser Mod Sailfisch):

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

wie soll ich z.b. einen 30 pf. karpfen verwerten( vor allem was der schon im schlamm nach nahrung gesucht hat ( soviel aroma kann ich da nicht ranmachen das der genießbar ist) ))?? kaufe mir ja noch nicht mal so viel fleisch ( 3 personen ) zum grillen auf einmal sondern nach bedarf.
vom gesetzgeber her sollte es dort schon freiraum geben damit fische die dem verzehr nicht zugefügt werden können ihr wasser zurück bekommen!
aber ich sach nur der artikel im ab magazin ( der einen zum schmunzeln bringt ) könnte irgendwann wahr werden|kopfkrat.
persönlich finde ich das jeder den fisch den er fängt mitnimmt wenn er ihn auch wirklich verwerten kann. 
wenn ich z.b. einen brassen beim rotaugen angeln fange muss ich ihn ins nass zurücksetzten da ich die rotaugen nach bratherings art zubereiten mochte ( und ich frage mich ob der in die schüssel vom geschmack her rein passt ).
naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen was da noch so an gesetzte auf uns zu kommt ( solage es sinnvolle sind ) .
so gehe nun angeln!


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

könntest du den artikel mal posten aus dem ab magazin quappenjäger - würde mich interessieren.


sonst bin ich ganz deiner meinung


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

hi
Wenn man gewissen Aussagen"von oben" und gerede glauben schenken kann,sollen in denn nächsten Jahren die Fischereigesetze Europa-weit "angepasst und einheitlich umgeschrieben werden".
Aber ob das was wird#c
Was nun daraus wird sehen wir ja in Zukunft,und lassen uns mal überraschen.
lg


----------



## don rhabano (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Wer Fische nicht verwerten will/kann soll sie doch einfach mal seinem Nahcbarn oder seiner Schwiegermutter schenken.Z.B ein paar Sonnenbarsche.
Ich finde auch wenn man einen kranken/verletzten Fisch fängt (auch wenn er untermaßig etc. ist) sollte getötet und in 2 Tüten(wie Gedärme auch) im Restmüll landen!

In vielen Vereinen wird auch (vorallem bei Forellen) mit dem Schonmaß gemogelt.Das normale Schonmaß ist 25cm; Naja einmal am Fisch gezogen hat der 23cm Fisch schon seine 25cm denken viele.-Lösung des Problems: Schonmaß auf 27cm setzen ,dann sinds eig. immer 25cm.

Sowas finde ich shice!!! Mann will ja das nächste mal auch noch was fangen also lieber auf Schonmaß etc. achten als ihn wieder zurückhopsen zu lassen!!!-auch das mit dem "Plötzen essen wollen und Brassen fangen und wieder zurückschmeißen " find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlimm.


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Hi don rhabano


Mir geht es weniger um das mindestmass - denn das sollte einem jedem klar sein da das schon jahrelang im gesetzt verankert ist .

Ich habe probleme damit das einfach alles entnommen wird und abgeknüppelt werden muss.

Man muss sich einfach einmal überlegen was ein karpfen (Hecht, zander usw ...)
für eine bereicherung für ein gewässer ist als ein jungfisch.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch - ich sage nicht wenn ich jetzt einen zander mit 90 cm fange - das ich diesen nicht mitnehmen und verwerten soll - ich habe einfach ein problem damit - das mir das gesetzt vorschreibt das ich jetzt wenn ich 4 zander zwischen 80 und 90 cm fange (was durchaus mal an manchen gewässern passieren kann) alle mitnehmen muss obwohl ich sie zuhause an die katze verfüttern muss da ich in der tiefkühltruhe keinen platz mehr habe.

Lieber einen entnehmen und die anderen drei wieder zurücksetzen - sich aber drei monate später darüber freuen das wieder einer von den zurückgesetzten gebissen hat - vielleicht mit einem halben pfund mehr ;-)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

kann man angezeigt werden wenn man einen maßigen fisch in der schweiz released?


----------



## rob (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

noch nicht, aber bald


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

das ist im moment die frage - ich bin gerade dabei die zuständigen behörden zu telefonisch zu erreichen .......... um das abzuklären


----------



## J-son (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Gesetze sind Auslegungssache, so werden sie schliesslich auch von unseren Richtern gehandhabt - immer mit genügend Ermessensspielraum.
Wer sich nicht damit brüstet seine Fische zurückzusetzen, bzw gar noch Filmmaterial als Beweis veröffentlicht (s. M. Reimers), muss sich m. E. nicht vor Repressalien fürchten.
Wie sollte man jemandes Absicht keine Fische zu entnehmen beweisen? Ich habe immer alles dabei, was man so braucht...auch als Releaser kann man nicht sicher ausschliessen, dass man mal einen Fisch entnehmen muss, weil man ihn verletzt hat.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

#6soooooooooooo jetzt ist mir gerade ein stein vom herzen gefallen:



Das gesetzt so wie es in der tierschutzverordnung steht ist doch - catch und release ist verboten - aber:

_Es steht im ermessen jeden einzellnen fischers wenn er einen fisch fängt und er auf grund des brevet (fischereiprüfung in deutschland) entscheidet das der fisch nochmal ablaichen sollte er diesen wieder freilassen kann und darf._

_Es steht somit im ermessen jedes einzellnen fischers den fisch wieder freizulassen._

_Das hat zum einen den grund das dies ein verbot ist welches kaum zu kontrollieren ist und zum anderen man jeden einzellnen fischern hier die entscheidungsgewalt gibt aufgrund der sportfischerprüfung kompetent entscheiden zu können._

_Es gibt aber ausnahmen und das liegt in der hand jeden einzellnen kantones (bundeslandes) diese regelung zu verschärfen und eventuell eine entnahmepflich so wie sie in deutschland praktiziert wird zu erlassen._

:q jetzt hat sich meine laune wieder gebessert nach diesem telefongespräch und ich kann wieder beruhigt fischen gehen


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Servus. Also jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema abgeben. Ich finde die Argumente der C&R ler genau so fadenscheinig und scheinheilig wie der Kochtopfangler die alles abküppeln. Warum werden Karpfen mit großen Boilies möglichst selectiv gefangen wenn man große Karpfen ja sowieso nicht mehr essen kann. Ein Karpfen mit 5kilo schmeckt mit sicherheit nicht anders als einer mit 15kilo wenn er sein Futter im Schlamm sucht. Das mit den Genen und der Weitervererbung könnt ihr einem Erzählen der null Ahnung von Fischen hat aber keinem normal denkendem Menschen. Ich denke wenn alle mal aufhören mit dem Mist und für sich selbst entscheiden welchen Fisch sie entnehmen oder nicht hören diese Sch..... C&R Diskusionen von selbst auf. Also Hirn einschalten klappe halten und dann regelt sich alles von selber.


----------



## sorgiew (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

das mag jetzt deine meinung sein - und so ist es auch jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden welchen fisch er entnimmt oder welchen fisch nicht


Deine argumente finde ich aber etwas überspitzt - sag mir doch mal welcher fisch wertvoller für ein gewässer ist:

einer der knapp unter mass ist oder ein laichreifer ausgewachsener fisch mit einer stattlichen grösse.


auch das argument das du hier bringst wegen dem schlamm habe ich in dieser bis jetzt sehr sachlichen diskussion nicht gelesen (leider muss man ja immer wieder mit irgendwelchen spitzzüngigen argumenten kommen das man wenigstens seinen senf dazu gegeben hat)


Mich würde aber interessieren 

a.: wie du einen karpfen (oder meinetwegen einen anderen fisch) von 15 kilo und mehr  verwerten willst 

b.: ob die im herbst wildbrett essen gehst und du genauso sagst mir ist es egal ob ein junger bock oder ein alter bock bei mir auf den teller kommt denn die fressen ja sowieso beide das gleiche


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

so für alle die das ganze lesen möchten ( passt wirklich zu der geschichte!)
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/897/780/

grüße:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema abgeben. Ich finde die Argumente der C&R ler genau so fadenscheinig und scheinheilig wie der Kochtopfangler die alles abküppeln. Warum werden Karpfen mit großen Boilies möglichst selectiv gefangen wenn man große Karpfen ja sowieso nicht mehr essen kann. Ein Karpfen mit 5kilo schmeckt mit sicherheit nicht anders als einer mit 15kilo wenn er sein Futter im Schlamm sucht. Das mit den Genen und der Weitervererbung könnt ihr einem Erzählen der null Ahnung von Fischen hat aber keinem normal denkendem Menschen. Ich denke wenn alle mal aufhören mit dem Mist und für sich selbst entscheiden welchen Fisch sie entnehmen oder nicht hören diese Sch..... C&R Diskusionen von selbst auf. Also Hirn einschalten klappe halten und dann regelt sich alles von selber.


 
dem muss ich widersprechen! ein 15kg karpfen der hat wesendlich mehr schlamm ins sich reingezogen als ein 10 pfünder! aber wenn du magst probiere es doch mal so ne fische zu essen!


----------



## Ollek (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



sorgiew schrieb:


> a.: wie du einen karpfen (oder meinetwegen einen anderen fisch) von 15 kilo und mehr  verwerten willst
> 
> b.: ob die im herbst wildbrett essen gehst und du genauso sagst mir ist es egal ob ein junger bock oder ein alter bock bei mir auf den teller kommt denn die fressen ja sowieso beide das gleiche



:q a.:  filetieren, dünsten, braten, räuchern...oder hier gibts auch Tipps

    b.:  na Junges Gemüse schmeckt doch auch besser oder ?
aber fürs Gulasch sicher gut genug.

|rolleyesOk, Gegenfrage:

Du bist Jäger und siehst einen jungen schmackhaften Bock, was tust du?

a.: ich erschiesse ihn und lass es mir schmecken.

b.: ich schiesse ihn nur an, damit er gross werden kann und dann sowieso nicht schmeckt ich aber meine Treffsicherheit unter Beweiss gestellt habe und es ungeheuer Spass gemacht hat

c.: meine Kühltruhe ist voll und es passt keiner mehr rein :r

oder

d.: ich mach mir nichts aus Wild und lass ihn im Wald leben wo er hingehört

#h

PS: hab jetz auch Veggiwürste im Angebot #t


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Dieses von C&R Freunden gern immer wieder vorgeschlagene Entnahmefenster,soll ja
in Realität für ein möglichst großes Vorkommen von Kapitalfischen sorgen,um größere
Drillfreuden zu genießen  und aufm Foto macht es sich auch besser.
Also anderen ihre versch...ne Philosophie aufzwängen,durch die Hintertür quasi!
Ohne dieses C&R Getue,wäre es garnicht erst zu solchen Gesetzesänderungen gekommen.Also selber Schuld,ansonsten könnte man es einfach stillschweigend praktizieren und gut wärs.Es würde wahrscheinlich niemand interessieren,wenn man das
Releasen,nicht schon Jahrelang an die große Glocke gehängt hätte!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Bei dem ganzen Releasegeplapper wird gerne eins vergessen: Nicht das Zurücksetzen von Fischen ist strafbar, sondern das Motiv des Zurücksetzens!

Kein Fisch soll zum Spaß aus dem Wasser gezerrt werden, weil Spaß am Zerren kein Grund dafür ist einem Fisch Schmerzen oder Stress zuzuführen.

Das bedeutet, wenn ich mit der mittelschweren Spinnausrüstung ans Wasser gehe und einen 40er Barsch fange, dann darf ich ihn selbstverständlich zurück setzen, da ich mit Barschen nix anfangen kann, sondern Zander fangen will.
Wenn ich einen Zander fange, dann darf ich ihn zurück setzen weil es den Zandern nicht mehr so gut geht und Laichfische selten sind. Außerdem wollte ich eh lieber Hecht haben.
Wenn ich dann einen Hecht fange, kann ich ihn zurück setzen weil er zu groß oder zu klein ist und ich ihn nicht verwerten kann, oder weil er ins Wasser gerutscht ist, oder...
Mit der gesetzliche Lage in Deutschland (ich bin deutscher) kann man extrem gut und völlig stressfrei Leben, wenn man sich intelligent verhält.

Wenn man sich aber nicht intelligent verhält, sich beispielsweise Specimen Carp-Hunter auf die Mütze schreibt, mit extra großen Murmeln und Fütteraktionen  selektiv auf Karpfen angelt, gezielt und erfolgreich Karpfen fängt, diese fotografiert und dann noch groß in der Öffentlichkeit herumtönt Fische grundsätzlich zu fangen um sie wieder reinzusetzen muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man nicht im Sinne des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes handelt und angezeigt wird.

Ich wundere mich stets sehr darüber warum auch sogenannte Specimen-Hunter nicht einfach angeben auf Brasse, Wels, Pimmelfisch, oder Eumelpfrille zu angeln, statt auf ihre Zielfischart.

Ganz nebenbei bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Angler sich nicht völlig vom Gedanken des Nahrungserwerbs abwenden sollten (was nicht heisst dass sie alles abknüppeln sollen), da der Fisch sonst zum Sportgerät verkommt. Wenn wir verantwortungsbewusst entnehmen und lernen zu argumentieren kann uns garnix passieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Yeah,Kohlman,genau so meine ich stellt es sich dar und solche Gesetzesänderungen
sind nur Reaktion auf dieses Getue.Ich komme ebenso gut klar mit den bestehenden
Gesetzen und fühle mich auch nicht verpflichtet jeden Fisch abzuschlagen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



			
				Ronny Kohlmann;2040049
Ganz nebenbei bin ich auch der Meinung schrieb:
			
		

> "Verkommt" ist da das absolut richtige Wort! Angeln ausschließlich zum persönlichen Lustgewinn oder meinetwegen auch als Sport betrieben, verstößt nun mal aus naheliegenden Gründen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> Deswegen kann ich auch nicht wirklich etwas mit der Threadüberschrift anfangen: _Wie ein Schlechtes Vorbild Schule macht... #d_
> 
> Gruß Stefan


----------



## this (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Ich finde das Gesetz Schwachsinn. Mache mir aber keine grossen Sorgen, mein Vorvorvor-Poster sagt das schon richtig: Ich muss mich halt etwas schlauer verhalten.
Was mich viel mehr stoert, ist die Frage wie es soweit kommen konnte. Ich habe stark den Eindruck, dass die meisten FV sehr veraltete Strukturen haben und kaum Lobbying betreiben. Die Naturschuetzer treiben aber Lobbyismus vom allerfeinsten. Die meisten von uns werden diese Lobby sogar unterstuetzen (WWF, Greenpeace, etc.). Aber die Fischer sind nirgends zu sehen. #d
Ich war mal ganz kurz in einem FV vorbeischauen: Durchschnittsalter bei geschaetzten 65 Jahren, Anzahl angewandte Fangmethoden=2, einen Jungen mit aufs Boot nehmen oder gar das Boot ausleihen kommt gar nicht in Frage, der soll ruhig seine 20 Jahre warten bis er einen Bootsplatz erhuren kann. Kurz gesagt, das waren fast alles Einzelgaenger, keine Lust auf neue Ideen und keine Spur von vernetztem Denken.#q
Da haben die jungen dynamischen Naturschuetzerinnen ein leichtes Spiel.

Es wird in den Schweiz uebrigens ein generelles Widerhakenverbot geben. Versuch mal ne Schleie ohne Widerhaken zu fangen.:c


----------



## ZanderKai (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Moin

Meine Meinung dazu ist,dass ich es Schwachsinn finde.
Ich finde zwar schon man sollte/muss die Fische mitnehmen die man verwerten kann ,ABER wenn man z.B mal als Beifang was fängt was man gar nicht verwerten kann wozu dann töten?
Ich habe es auch schon erlebt, dass Angler an einem see viele Brassen als Beifang hatten und diese gar nicht verwerten konnten, es waren aber Leute da die das beaufsichtigten,also mussten die die Brassen töten...2Tage später wieder da dachte ich was riecht denn hier so und dann lagen die ganzen Brassen in einer tüte im Gebüsch und waren am Vergammeln..MUSS sowas sein?


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Servus Na ja was solls einge haben kapiert was ich meine und einige wollens nicht kapieren. Diejenigen die es nicht begreifen was gemeint ist denen hat man solche verbote wie zurücksetzen und Anfütterverbote zu verdanken.

Denkts mal nach
MfG


----------



## wilhelm (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Das sogenannte Sportangeln ist nun einmal gegen den Tierschutz.
Mann treibt nun einmal mit Wildtieren keinen Sport. Niemals können Sie einem Tierschützer erklären das man Fische nur Angelt um Sie nach dem Fotografieren zurück zu setzen.
Also Vorschlag zur Lösung : Weniger Lautes Proklamieren von C&R und mit gesundem Respekt vor Kreatur und Natur dann wird es auch keinen Anlass geben Gesetze zu verschärfen, denn nur wer schlafende Hunde weckt wird auch Irgend wann gebissen.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

und hier mal die Sichtweise vom DAV 

http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/zuruecksetzen/index.php


----------



## wilhelm (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Hallo Angelgreenhorn

Die Sichtweise des DAV ist genau das was ich oben versucht habe mit meinen bescheidenen Mittel zu beschreiben.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## sorgiew (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

so wie ich das sehe in den verschieden postings ist eigentlich jeder für catch und release.

Es sollte auch jedem klar sein (und das ist es eigentlich allen) das man fische die man nicht verwerten kann eben wieder schonend zurücksetzt.
Auch fische die jetzt meinetwegen noch nicht abgeleicht haben (und ich mir denke das diese für den gewässererhalt wichtig sind) setze ich wieder zurück.

Das man jedes gesetz strecken kann ist mir klar und das auch der spielraum gross ist mir klar - wenn man nicht allzu viele fehler mich das es tatsächlich (aus dummheit) zu einer verurteilung reichen würde.

Das ich stolz auf meinen fang bin liegt natürlich auch im sinn der sache - und wenn ich beim Küchenkarpfen fangen einen 40 pfünder lande glaube ich kaum dass hier keiner fotos machen wird und nicht stolz auf seinen fang ist.

Ob man den fisch dann aber released oder verwertet ist natürlich dann jedem seine sache - obwohl ich mir denke das die meisten den fisch wieder releasen werden da man respekt vor dem alter und der grösse hat.
Den meisten schreckt auch noch ab das es nicht das optimalische fleisch ist (alter, schlamm, fettgehalt) und karpfen eben auch nicht jedermanns sache ist.


Ja ich oute mich nun als karpfenfischer der 98 prozent seine fänge wieder released.

Ich werde das auch weiterhin machen - egal ob verbot oder kein verbot.

ich fische nicht ausschlieslich auf karpfen aber ich habe mich nun mal auf diese art der fischerei spezialisiert.

Wenn ich aber auf hecht oder zander unterwegs bin fange ich ein oder zwei küchenexemplare das für 2 bis maximal 4 personen reicht - alles was darüber hinausgeht wir auch released - ja ich fische weiter für den spass und den sport.


Ich würde sofort mein sämtliches equipment verkaufen und für immer mit dem angeln aufhören wenn es soweit kommen würde das ich sage:

Nein ich kann diese woche nicht ans wasser gehen da ich keinen platz mehr in der tiefkühltruhe habe und ich diese woche keinen fisch mehr essen mag und auch sämtliche verwandten mit meinen fischen übersättigt sind.

Ich denke mir es werden zu 100 prozent der hier im forum anwesenden fischern für den sport und den spass fischen da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das nur einer fische als zusätzliche nahrungsquelle benötigt.

Ich wollte mit der eröffnung dieses threads auch wissen wie in deutschland mit dem thema catch und release umgegangen wird - denn ich hatte immer etwas angst das sich das negativ auf die gewässer auswirkt und viele ohne besatz keine eigene population mehr halten können.

Ich verstehe auch das viel gegen karpfenfischer spricht - sei es nun der neid, das releasen, das auftreten, das fischen nur als sport und der rekorde wegen usw....

Mann muss sich aber eines vor augen halten - das das eine der aufwendigsten fischereien ist - sowohl kostentechnisch vom fachwissen her und vom zeitaufwand.
Wenn man belohnt wird ist demnach die freude gross und der stolz schwinkt natürlich in den fotos mit.

Aber wenn man in gewässern solche leute sitzen hat die nun die grosskarpfen dezimieren weil sie sie abknüppeln müssen so macht dies natürlich auch keinen spass.
Als moral von der geschichte fragt man sich dann warum man für viel geld nach frankreich fahren muss um grosskarpfen zu fangen.


Das ist aber nicht nur auf karpfen anzuwenden - ob das jetzt hecht, zander, wels usw ist 
wieviel spass würde es machen an einem gewässer zu fischen an dem die einzigen fische die zu erwarten sind gerade mal pfannenmass haben.

soetwas würde wür mich dann eher den charakter eines forellenpuffs haben wo fische nur zum verzehr gefangen werden 
(bitte versteht mich nicht falsch auch ich esse gerne fisch und auch ich esse gerne karpfen, und auch ich war schon mal im forellenpuff)



Nun möchte ich mich aber bei allen bedanken die in diesem thread gepostet haben für die wirkliche sachliche ansicht - ohne das dabei wüste beschimpfungen herausgekommen sind.
:m
die war nun einer der ersten threads in denen es um c&R geht bei denen es wirklich sachlich zugegangen ist!!!!!!!!!!
:m
vielen dank an alle 


Eines würde mich noch interessieren:

wie ist das in deutschland mit den gewässern geregelt 

Privatgewässer und pachtgewässer wer hat hier die oberaufsicht.

Wenn ein verein das gewässer pachtet (mit verschiedener grössen) muss der doch das heulen bekommen wenn in einer woche angenommen 10 karpfen mit über 40 pfund, 7 hechte mit über 1m10 und 5 zander mit über 1m und noch vielleicht 2 welse mit 2meter abgeknüppelt werden.


Wie sehen das eigentlich die vereine.


eines möchte ich jetzt noch sagen als beispiel:

Ich bin österreicher - es gibt bei mir ein gewässer mit 8 hektar welches in einem gefluteten tal liegt.

Das gewässer ist mittlerweile 50 jahre alt.

Besatzmassnahmen haben nur in den ersten 25 jahren stattgefunden.

Nun regeneriert sich der fischbestand von selber und es werden laufend kapitale fische von allen arten gefangen.

Wie ist soetwas möglich - das kommt natürlich nicht von irgendwoher. 
soetwas ist nur möglich mit einer selektiven entnahme und nicht durch apknüppeln von elterntieren.
Es ist ein gewässer an dem es noch möglich ist massenfänge zu haben und hechte über einen meter sind keine seltenheit - werden aber wieder schonend released sofern dies möglich ist.

wenn soetwas in frankreich und holland möglich ist warum nicht auch in deutschland?



in diesem sinne vielen dank und viele grüsse 


wolf





p.s.:

Das ist das was ich hören wollte und mich auch wirklich beruhigt:

*Zur Frage des Fangens und Zurücksetzens von Fischen vertritt das DAV-Präsidium folgenden Standpunkt:*





Das Tierschutzgesetz führt aus, dass einem Tier nur Schmerzen und Leiden zugefügt werden dürfen, wenn dies aus vernünftigen Gründen geschieht. Einer dieser Gründe ist der Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches. Daneben gibt es jedoch weitere Gesetze, denen zu folgen ist. Solche Gesetze sind z. B. die Fischereigesetze der einzelnen Bundesländer. Diese weisen den Fischereiausübenden z. B. an, untermaßige Fische, Fische, welche in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder einer bedrohten Fischart angehören, zurückzusetzen. Der Angler käme in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz, wenn er dies nicht einhielte. *Eine ausdrückliche Mitnahmepflicht ist in keinem der deutschen Gesetze festgeschrieben!* 

Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zum genetischen Potenzial von Fischen lassen sogar vermuten, dass das systematische Entnehmen von großen Fischen im Endeffekt zu einer Veränderung der genetischen Architektur der Fische führt, d. h., dass das genetische Potenzial verarmt. Fischpopulationen würden durch die Negativselektion (gezielte Entnahme der kapitalen Fische) kleinwüchsiger, krankheitsanfälliger etc. Ganz abgesehen davon ist es manchem Angler auch nicht möglich, kapitale Fische selbst zu verwerten, sodass er den gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen möchte. 

Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wird das Tierschutzgesetz von Vertretern verschiedener Verbände missinterpretiert. Es wird von einigen Tierschutzvertretern in der Art ausgelegt, als ob das Zurücksetzen von Fischen eine strafbare Handlung wäre. 

Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



sorgiew schrieb:


> Ich bin österreicher - es gibt bei mir ein gewässer mit 8 hektar welches in einem gefluteten tal liegt.
> 
> Das gewässer ist mittlerweile 50 jahre alt.
> 
> ...


 

So etwas ist möglich, weil in den letzten 25 Jahren kein Besatz stattgefunden hat, auch wenn sich das zunächst seltsam anhört.

Der Fischbestand hat sich an die Gewässerbedingungen angepasst und es wurde nicht durch übermäßigen Besatz, insbesondere mit " Modefischen " dauernd in diese Entwicklung eingegriffen. Es geht kaum in die Köpfe vieler, das Besatzmaßnahmen noch schlimmere Auswirkungen auf den Gesmatbestand haben können, wie übermäßige Entnahme. Wobei letzteres m.M. nach nur in kleinen bis mittleren Gewässern überhaupt einen Einfluß haben kann. 

@ sorgiew

Das geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich persönlich, sondern ist allgemein gemeint. 

Diese unsinnige Entnahmevorschrift ist übrigens zu 100% dem C&R Gedanken, bzw. dessen öffentlichem proklamieren und fanatischem verteidigen zu verdanken. 
Auch Deine Argumentation hier ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner. 
Wo ist das Problem zu sagen: " Ich geh angeln, weil ich gerne frischen Fisch esse " ? Welche Fische und wieviele, bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen. 
Aber nein, statt dessen wird mit missionarischem Eifer lauthals kundgetan, dass man die Fische nur zum Spass fängt. Schon stehen die Tierschützer bei Fuß und zeigen auf das Tierschutzgesetz. Dabei haben sie alle Argumente auf Ihrer Seite, unwiderlegbar.
Die verallgemeinerte Argumentation, das C&R sich positiv auf den Bestand auswirkt ist erstens nicht zu halten, da ökologisch je nach Gewässer einfach nur falsch, und zweitens einem Nichtangler ( und das ist nun mal der überwiegende Teil der Menschheit ) nicht zu vermitteln.  
Die Entnahmerichtlinie bezieht sich direkt auf die *Absicht bzw. den Vorsatz,* nicht auf die tatsächliche Handlung sofern diese mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Einklang steht.


----------



## sorgiew (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich persönlich, sondern ist allgemein gemeint.
> 
> Diese unsinnige Entnahmevorschrift ist übrigens zu 100% dem C&R Gedanken, bzw. dessen öffentlichem proklamieren und fanatischem verteidigen zu verdanken.
> Auch Deine Argumentation hier ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner.
> ...


 

absolut meiner meinung und auch @this hat es treffend beschrieben in seinem posting


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



this schrieb:


> Es wird in den Schweiz uebrigens ein generelles Widerhakenverbot geben. Versuch mal ne Schleie ohne Widerhaken zu fangen.:c


 
DAS ist hingegen eine wirklich dämliche Regelung!

Anders als es auf dem ersten Blick scheint, verletzt der Widerhaken den Fisch *nicht* zwangsläufig mehr (je nach Hakentyp), als ein Widerhakenloser Haken. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ein "Schonhaken" sitzt im Drill locker im Fischmaul, dreht sich fröhlich herum und pörkelt schön in der Einstichstelle herum und kann die Verletzung so vergrößern.
Ein Haken mit Widerhaken sitzt dagegen fester im Fischmaul, kann allerdings beim Abhaken wiederum größere Wunden verursachen.

Am schonensten ist meiner Meinung nach ein angedrückter Widerhaken, bzw. ein Haken mit Mini-Widerhaken. Der hält recht fest und reisst keine großen Wunden beim abhaken.


----------



## sorgiew (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

jepp dem muss ich zustimmen @ronny


Es gibt genügend gewässer darunter auch in frankreich wo man sich von den schonhaken wieder entfernt da sie eindeutig zu grosse verletzungen verursacht haben


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



sorgiew schrieb:


> Hi don rhabano
> 
> 
> Mir geht es weniger um das mindestmass - denn das sollte einem jedem klar sein da das schon jahrelang im gesetzt verankert ist .
> ...


 
Ja du magst auch recht haben-aber ich finde gezielt z.b. auf Zander zu fischen nurum diesen wieder freizulassen ist noch schlimmer als alles mitzunehmen.

Und noch was: Es passiert vielleicht schon, aber wenn du einen Fisch zurücksetzt,weil du meinst er kann noch wachsen ,ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass ein anderer ihn rauszieht und mitnimmt als das er "groß&stark" wird.

Ich zitiere mal meinen Prüfer der Fischereiprüfung:"Große Fische belasten das Ökosystem, weil ein Jungfisch( er hat es an einem hecht erklärt) das Futter 1 zu 50 umsetzt (oder es warn 20  weis ich nich mehr), ein Altfisch dagegen setzt es nur noch 1 zu 100 um." 
was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Am schonensten ist meiner Meinung nach ein angedrückter Widerhaken, bzw. ein Haken mit Mini-Widerhaken. Der hält recht fest und reisst keine großen Wunden beim abhaken.


 
Noch dazu: Dasmache ich auch,jedoch nur, wenn ich davon ausgehen kann, dass kleine Fische an den Haken gehen können z.b. beim Stippen( auch weil diese Fische ja noch sehr viel wachsen können). Beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Co. mache ich es aber nicht (auch wenn manchmal trotzdem ein kleiner draufgeht-das find ich dann auch nich so gut).


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

*VORSICHT MÖRDERPOSTING!!! *


@ sorgiew

Im großen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu, nur mit ein paar Aussagen bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden, ich kann sie aber auch missinterpretiert haben



sorgiew schrieb:


> Ich denke mir es werden zu 100 prozent der hier im forum anwesenden fischern für den sport und den spass fischen da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das nur einer fische als zusätzliche nahrungsquelle benötigt.


 
Von "benötigen" kann keine Rede sein, nur wird ein Nahrungserwerb nicht ausgeschlossen und darum geht es. Es schließt sich auch nicht aus Spaß dabei zu haben, bei dem Gedanken *eventuell* einen Speisefisch zu fanegn und mitnehmen *zu können*.
Ich denke der Prozentsatz der Angler die *ausschließlich* Fische fangen um Spaß zu haben ist hier eher gering. Der Nahrungsgewinn wird bei den meisten noch irgendwo im Hinterköpfchen sein und mehr verlangt das Gesetz auch gar nicht.




> Ich wollte mit der eröffnung dieses threads auch wissen wie in deutschland mit dem thema catch und release umgegangen wird - denn ich hatte immer etwas angst das sich das negativ auf die gewässer auswirkt und viele ohne besatz keine eigene population mehr halten können.


 
Es gibt ja nicht nur die zwei Extrempositionen: "Entweder ich release alle Fisch und der Bestand bleuibt erhalten, oder ich knüppel alle Fische ab und die Gewässer sind bald leer." So ist es einfach nicht, auch wenn es ein Entnahmegebot gibt so bleibt dem Angler überlassen ob die Entnahme wirklich sinnvoll ist und stattfindet. In Deutschland ist das Entnahmegebot überhaupt kein Problem, weil keine Entnahmepflicht besteht. 



> Ich verstehe auch das viel gegen karpfenfischer spricht - sei es nun der neid, das releasen, das auftreten, das fischen nur als sport und der rekorde wegen usw....


 
Neid hat damit wirklich Null zu tun, nur die moderne Specimen-Hunter-Kultur, die das Releasen als Dogma erhebt sorgt für Proteste. In anderen Angelsparten gibt es diese Kultur (noch) nicht so ausgeprägt.



> Mann muss sich aber eines vor augen halten - das das eine der aufwendigsten fischereien ist - sowohl kostentechnisch vom fachwissen her und vom zeitaufwand.
> Wenn man belohnt wird ist demnach die freude gross und der stolz schwinkt natürlich in den fotos mit.


 
Vom Modernisierungsgrad hast du sicher Recht, was ich aber nicht zwangsläufig als positiv empfinde. 
Es gibt Leute die denken, dass moderne Carp-Hunter sich am weitesten vom Angeln entfremdet haben, ihre Mastschweine fett füttern, 3 Tage am Wasser pennen und aufwachen wenn es piept, die Seehure an Land zerren (zum 3. mal in diesem Jahr), ihr Spielzeug mit Desinfektionsmittel pflegen, schonend abhaken, es zu einer Fotosession zwingen und dem Tier dann mit einem heuchlerischem Kuss wieder in die Fluten gleiten lassen, damit es in einem jahr mit 1 Pfund mehr gefangen wird und man sein neues "Personal Beste" knackt. Das ist das andere Extrem. |bigeyes
So kann man für und gegen jede Angelart wettern.
Es geht hier aber zum Glück nicht darum welche Angelart die tollste ist (die Diskussion wäre endlos und mühselig), sondern nur um das Catch-&Release-Gesetz, dass keine Angelmethode verbieten will sondern gegen eine Angelkultur anprangert, die sich stellenweise ausgerechnet im Karpfenangeln zu einer Reinform entwickelt hat und Karpfenangler somit am meisten betreffen.
Ich bin mir sicher bei Stippern wird mehr zurück gesetzt, weil einfach mehr Fische gefangen werden. In der Stipperszene existiert nur keine Catch&Release Religion, da "ab und zu ne Plötze als Köderfisch mitgenommen wird oder die Brasse im Räucherofen landet". Das reicht dann auch schon um diese Angelei zu rechtfertigen.

*Doch halt Moment:* Notorisch Rreleased wurde in Deutschland auch in Teilen der Stippergemeinschaft, nämlich in der Wettkampfszene! (kein Fisch darf bei Wettkämpfen entnommen werden, nur für lebende Fische gibts Punkte)
*Die Folge: Wettkampffischen wurde in Deutschland verboten! *Auch hier der selbe Gedanke wie beim Catch&Release-"Verbot": Das Tier soll nicht zu einem Sportgerät verkommen, was zwangsläufig passiert wenn die Absicht einen Fisch zu verzehren offiziell nicht mehr existiert. (eindeutige Parallenen zum carp-Hunting sind erkennbar) #h

War das Wettfisch-Verbot ein Problem in Deutschland? Nein, denn die Angler haben sich angepasst. Wettfischen wurde in "Hegefischen" umgetauft und dient nun der Bestandskontrolle, nicht dem Wettkampf. Das offizielle Entnahmeverbot wird so weit ich es mitbekommen habe offiziell nicht mehr eingefordert. Problem gelöst, nur die professionellen Wettkampfevents finden im Ausland statt, da man auf den Name "Wettkampf" nicht verzichten möchte.



> Aber wenn man in gewässern solche leute sitzen hat die nun die grosskarpfen dezimieren weil sie sie abknüppeln müssen so macht dies natürlich auch keinen spass.
> Als moral von der geschichte fragt man sich dann warum man für viel geld nach frankreich fahren muss um grosskarpfen zu fangen.


 
Großkarpfen gibt es auch in Deutschland in extrem vielen Gewässern. Nur nicht in der Größe und Stückzahl wie es viele Angler gerne hätten. Ob ein extremer Großkarpfenbestand erstrebenswert ist, ist aber wirklich die Frage. Aus Sicht des Sportlers ist das aber zweifelsfrei so, da er in möglichst kurzer Zeit die Chance auf möglichst große Fische hat.



> Das ist aber nicht nur auf karpfen anzuwenden - ob das jetzt hecht, zander, wels usw ist
> wieviel spass würde es machen an einem gewässer zu fischen an dem die einzigen fische die zu erwarten sind gerade mal pfannenmass haben.


 
Das passiert nur wenn hirnlos entnommen wird, wo wir wieder beim Scharz- und -Weiss -Sehen sind. Es ist nicht so, dass alle Gewässer leergefischt werden, nur weil ein Gesetz existiert dass reines "Sport"fischen in Frage stellt.



> soetwas würde wür mich dann eher den charakter eines forellenpuffs haben wo fische nur zum verzehr gefangen werden
> (bitte versteht mich nicht falsch auch ich esse gerne fisch und auch ich esse gerne karpfen, und auch ich war schon mal im forellenpuff)


 
Forellenpuffs sind eine Reaktion auf zu viele Angler auf zu wenig Wasserfläche, die alle Fisch essen wollen. Puffs sind daher erstmal eine geniale Erfindung um natürliche Gewässer zu schonen, die konkrete Umsetzung ist aber widerum ein anderes moralisches Dilemma.
Das die Forellen "nur" zum Verzehr gefangen werden, kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, da sie auch aus "Sportgründen" gefangen werden. In der Fischteheke gibts billiger Forelle. Die Forellen in Puffs haben nämlich auch den faden Beigeschmack eines Spielzeugs, da sie in der Regel extrem schnell herausgefischt werden.

Es gibt übrigens böse Zungen ,die die französischen Großkarpfenseen als "Karpfenpuffs" bezeichnen. 
Und so gaaaaaaaanz unrecht haben diese bösen Damen und Herren auch nicht. Ein großer Unterschied ist die fehlende Entnahme und der seltener erfolgende Besatz, der daraus resultiert. Von einem "natürlichen" Bestand kann man aber auch nicht sprechen.



> Wenn ein verein das gewässer pachtet (mit verschiedener grössen) muss der doch das heulen bekommen wenn in einer woche angenommen 10 karpfen mit über 40 pfund, 7 hechte mit über 1m10 und 5 zander mit über 1m und noch vielleicht 2 welse mit 2meter abgeknüppelt werden.
> 
> 
> Wie sehen das eigentlich die vereine.


 
Ganz pauschal gesagt: Entweder das Gewässer verkraftet diese Entnahme, oder diese Entnahme findet nicht statt, weil die Angler vernünftig handeln! 
Falls das nicht so passiert werden zum Beispiel Zwischenmaße eingeführt (es dürfen zum Beispiel beispielsweise nur Hechte zwischen 60-75 und ab 90cm entnommen werden, um Laichfische zu schonen und einen gemischten Bestand zu erhalten), die Schonzeiten werden verlängert, Schonbezirke erweitert, der Besatz erhöht, die Entnahmebegrenzung verschärft usw.

Die Rechnung geht natürlich nicht immer auf, es gibt tatsäächlich Gewässer die total überfischt sind, weil es Angler gibt die meinen alles abknüppeln zu müssen. Das würden die aber auch ohne Entnahmegebot tun.

Letztendlich muss an die Vernunft der Angler appelliert werden die Gewässer zu schonen, was theoretisch auch jeder mit dem Abschluss der Fischereiprüfung drauf haben sollte.




> eines möchte ich jetzt noch sagen als beispiel:
> Ich bin österreicher - es gibt bei mir ein gewässer mit 8 hektar welches in einem gefluteten tal liegt.
> Das gewässer ist mittlerweile 50 jahre alt.
> Besatzmassnahmen haben nur in den ersten 25 jahren stattgefunden.
> ...


 
Wie kommst du darauf dass solche Top-Gewässer in Deutschland nicht gibt? :vik:



Das war nur mal so aus der Sichtweise *eines* Deutschen, der mit dieser Regelung umgehen muss und sie nicht als besonders problematisch ansieht. 
Entspannt euch und passt euch einfach ein bisschen an, die Regelung ist halb so wild. Ihr habt das Recht auf eurer Seite, denn ihr seit die Profis und könnt das Recht auslegen. Hinzu kommt das Vereinsrecht, dass einer zu großen Entnahme durch Fangbeschränkungen usw. entgegen wirken kann.


PS: da Aussagen im Internet leicht missverstanden werden, weise ich hiermit darauf hin, dass ich keine Wertung über Carp-Hunter vornehmen möchte, die ich hier beispielhaft erwähnt habe. Ich habe selber Carp-Hunter im Bekanntenkreis und angele auch dann und wann mehr oder weniger gezielt auf Karpfen oder andere Fische, ohne dass ich eine Entnahme beabsichtige. Ich gehe auch mal an den Forellenpuff, wenn ich viele Fische entnehmen will ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen ein Ökosystem zertsört zu haben. Ich habe auch schon an Wettkämpfen teilgenommen, das Verbot miterlebt und dann Hegefischen mitgemacht.


----------



## gründler (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

Zitat:
Problem gelöst, nur die professionellen Wettkampfevents finden im Ausland statt, da man auf den Name "Wettkampf" nicht verzichten möchte.





hi
Ne ne nicht ganz richtig mittlerweile finden auch hier große Profi veranstaltungen statt die Behördlich genehmigt werden.
lg


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal meinen Prüfer der Fischereiprüfung:"Große Fische belasten das Ökosystem, weil ein Jungfisch( er hat es an einem hecht erklärt) das Futter 1 zu 50 umsetzt (oder es warn 20 weis ich nich mehr), ein Altfisch dagegen setzt es nur noch 1 zu 100 um."
> was meint ihr dazu?


 

Milchmädchenrechnung. Es geht nicht darum möglichst viel Fischfleisch mit möglichst wenig Futter zu produzieren (dann hat der prüfer sicher recht), sondern eine gesunde Bestandsdichte zu erhalten. Und dazu gehören Großhechte mit zweifelsfrei guter Genetik (die aber schon mehrfach abgelaicht haben), Mittelgroße Hechte mit hoher und hochwertiger Laichpower und kleine Hechte als geniale Futterverwerter, die noch alles vor sich haben.

Ob man besser einen großen Hecht entnimmt oder 5 kleine oder 2 mittlere kommt ganz auf den Bestand im Gewässer an. Erstmal ist nichts davon verwerflich daran Fische jeder Größe zu entnehmen. 
Ein verbuttetes Gewäser ist genau so blöd wie ein "Hechtpuff" mit 90% Altfischen, bei denen der Genpool verebbt. Gute Gewässer bieten alle Altersklassen, in einer Stückzahl die für das Gewässer angemessen ist.

edit: @ gründler
Interessant, das ist völlig an mir vorbei gegangen! Würde mich interessieren wie das gesetzlich konform gemacht wurde, wenn du dazu näheres weisst!


----------



## this (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Vom Modernisierungsgrad hast du sicher Recht, was ich aber nicht zwangsläufig als positiv empfinde.
> Es gibt Leute die denken, dass moderne Carp-Hunter sich am weitesten vom Angeln entfremdet haben, ihre Mastschweine fett füttern, 3 Tage am Wasser pennen und aufwachen wenn es piept, die Seehure an Land zerren (zum 3. mal in diesem Jahr)


Ich hab voll nichts gegen Carpers (ich will auch mal einen fangen, nen Karpfen). Aber hier musst ich echt laut lachen. Geil geschrieben! #6
Seehure...das war echt zuviel :m



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ihr habt das Recht auf eurer Seite, denn ihr seit die Profis und könnt das Recht auslegen.


Schlaue Ueberlegung. Und ich finde du hast recht: Unsereiner kann doch ueber Fische, Besatz, Populationen labern ohne Ende. Sollen sie ruhig kommen, denen werd ich schon erklaeren wie der Hase laeuft.:vik:

Gruss


----------



## sorgiew (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie ein schlechtes vorbild schule macht...*

@kohlmann vielen dank für den monsterposting 


ich stimme dir in allen punkten voll

das mit den karpfenpuffs in frankreich ist ja kein grosses geheimnis - das habe ich in meinem "monsterbeitrag" auch schreiben wollen aber dann wieder gelöscht um nicht unnötig zu provozieren.

Es ist auch kein geheimnis das in frankreich fische im einem see gefangen werden und in einen anderen see umgesetzt werden nur um noch mehr leute mit weiteren 50 pfündern locken zu können.

Es gibt auch genug gewässer in österreich wo solche methoden praktiziert werden - leider.
Für mich haben solche paylakes an reiz verloren und ich bin dort nicht mehr anzutreffen....

ich sehe auch ein das ich nicht zanderfischen gehe nur um spass zu haben was ich aber nicht einsehe ist das ich vielleicht nach 10 minuten aufhören muss zu fischen da ein küchenzander schon vor mir liegt.


ich möchte dir vielmals danken für dein monsterposting da alles gesagt wurde und es auch sehr informativ war 
ausserdem gibt es auch einige einblicke in die deutsche rechtslage und das verhalten gegenüber dieses gesetzes.


viele grüsse aus zürich


wolf


----------

